# C.O.B.W.E.B. 2015 - Babson College - JULY 13,14,15



## Beaver (Jun 15, 2015)

*C.O.B.W.E.B. (Cops On Bikes With Education for Bicyclist)*

Date: July 13, 14, 15, 2015
Time: 8:00 a.m. - 4:00 p.m.
Location: Babson College - Wellesley, MA
Cost: $379.00

C.O.B.W.E.B. Inc. and the Babson College Police Department are now taking reservations for the Basic Police Mountain Bike Patrol School. The cost of the program is $379.00 per officer, with payment due on or before the first class. To reserve seats for this class please call C.O.B.W.E.B. Inc. at (781) 246-0755 or email [email protected].


----------

